# bobsites



## profishing (Feb 23, 2013)

Me and a couple of my buddy's r heading to bobsites tonight for some reds and sharks hope we get the big one


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll be there to. I'll get there around 7 and hopefully can get a big old red


----------



## profishing (Feb 23, 2013)

Same here we will be pulling up their around 7 aswell home u Ger the big one tonight


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Sikes partner, Bob Sikes, good luck guys.


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

boobsites. sorry couldn't resist


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

82montauk said:


> boobsites. sorry couldn't resist


Funny. Id be at that bridge a lot more often lol


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

profishing said:


> Me and a couple of my buddy's r heading to bobsites tonight for some reds and sharks hope we get the big one


Ya, heads up for the spelling police
They are always busting on me.
The funny thing is they think spelling and intelligence are one in the same.:whistling:
I don't sweat them. It's my iPad 3 that doesn't know how to spell.
Besides it makes them feel good to be the grammar/spelling police, I don't want to deprive them of the rush they get showing everyone they know how to spell, or is it spell check.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

thas funee stuf rite therr.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> thas funee stuf rite therr.


Lern haw too spall you returd


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

